# Opening Day Chronicle



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!









So let it be written.... So let it be done....


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm game. I'll check in this eve.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's where I'll be sitting in an hour: (These are two of my three shooting lanes at the same spot)


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm headed out. Good luck everyone!


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Just waiting on a little more daylight to walk out my back door to my blind. Going to be chilly out there but at least there won't be any skeeters.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Great morning! Good luck to everyone. I'm about to make my way to the stand in a minute.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Good luck fellas and be safe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Y'all have fun out there. I'll be holding down at the fire house for 24 before I can get in the woods.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

We will be vicariously hunting through your reports.
Aim small, miss small.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

stand broke this morning just as I sat down.......I had a herd of his all over me while I was climbing, it's been a rough morning.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Buddy just put down a doe.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

30 minutes...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just missed a doe at 35 yards


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

living virtually & vicariously from the keyboard.
best of luck to all!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck eveybody I'm at work ill be hitting bw in t minus seven half hours. Whos gonna get the first touchdown ?


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Just had 2 big does come through. Out of range.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

@jspooney









Sent from the treestand...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Oops. I was "resting my eyes". Waiting for him to text one to me. Request 30 minute extension due to uncontrollable circumstances.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats! Great doe!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Him and two of his buddies are bedded 53 yds from me facing me...gonna be a long day....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Hog?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Three bucks...two spikes and a four or five...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Choot em!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

No shot!!!! He's facing me!!! A stand off...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

At work.... Y'all lay em down. You in the Hutton unit, Val?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Negat...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought you were a sharpshooter. Bank it off a pine and put him down.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

8 ball...side pocket...3 rails

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Espo, text me your GPS location. I'll slip in and man drive them too you so you can shoot one. Ppf's the auction for the location will start at sunset....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

You still up there?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Espo hit one at 50 yds, giving him some time expire. Pics coming. Just took Mikes/Grouper22 five point to gut it, pics coming as none of us have the app and we are with the referee anyways.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

That's an abuse of power.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Grouper shot a 5... I took a shot...liver i bumped him...gonna field dress Mikes then go find mine....
































Sent from the treestand...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Out of bounds???? Or foul Arrow?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Delay of game 15yrds!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If we don't get a pic soon we're going to need a replacement ref.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

got one in BW he aint no wall hanger but he'll make a nice freezer trophy


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Exit hole. 58 yds. Went straight to water. My good man Fink brought the cart.Headed to get some vittles. back at it in a few.... Ol tailrazor helped me drag him out...





















Sent from the treestand...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good job. Hope I can get a shot!!! Yall be safe


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That'll work! Good job guys.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Sat in BW just off green rd did not see any but heard a bunch of turkeys raising cain about 150 yrds away, going to try a soybean field we scouted last weekend this evening


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Had two does out of range this morning. Back in three stand now for three long haul this afternoon.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I had a mess of hogs come in when it was too dark. A big boat out of range and a small spike at 730. 

Bout to get after it now I got my stand fixed.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn I been watching this clock all day and this has got to be one of the longest days at work ever


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Damn I been watching this clock all day and this has got to be one of the longest days at work ever


Heard that... and I work 12s for another 4 days. Fml.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Exit hole. 58 yds. Went straight to water. My good man Fink brought the cart.Headed to get some vittles. back at it in a few.... Ol tailrazor helped me drag him out...
> 
> Sent from the treestand...


Ill call this one for you ref.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

We are back at it for the afternoon, lets see if Espo and I can double up...Fink probably has one on the ground already...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Had two does out of range this morning. Back in three stand now for three long haul this afternoon.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm hauling a** down 87. Stay tuned yall


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have filled a 32oz powerade bottle ate 3 PBJ and 2 cliff bars. Half a can of copenhagen and seen 1000 birds and heard tree rats barking all day. Itis getting dang close to prime time


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> I have filled a 32oz powerade bottle ate 3 PBJ and 2 cliff bars. Half a can of copenhagen and seen 1000 birds and heard tree rats barking all day. Itis getting dang close to prime time


Dang son. Fire up the grill and cook some burgers while you're at it. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

State troopers sitting just south of 1-10 and at the Harold store


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

They must have heard about the bbq pork sammiches Harolds had today...sure were fine..


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> They must have heard about the bbq pork sammiches Harolds had today...sure were fine..


Ain't that the truth....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Grouper/espo/fink/lettheairout/ and me on the same hunting ground....oooohhhhh weeeeeee there is gonna be some killing tonight!!!! Sitting on a nice highway next to the creek, let see the sticks fly!!! Maybe I'll recover this one tonight not like my nanny this AM. GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PFF'rs!!!


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

The squirrel population in Holt seems like it's tripled since last year


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well women on Horses just come through. Boy oh boy I just love BW


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

jaster said:


> Well women on Horses just come through. Boy oh boy I just love BW


I've heard horse eats a lot like deer


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> Well women on Horses just come through. Boy oh boy I just love BW


Jason them deer dont care bout them horses...no worries brother. Were they cute???????

Me and Robert just had 2 hunters walk in on us...nothing like walking the woods well after you should be up a tree!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

jaster said:


> Well women on Horses just come through. Boy oh boy I just love BW


You can't win fer losin' .....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> Well women on Horses just come through. Boy oh boy I just love BW


I hate that shit....


Is that even legal?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't mind horses. Its the loud mouthes on top of em.....m


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I don't mind horses. Its the loud mouthes on top of em.....m


This I've had it happen to me I could hear the horses for a while and had deer right in front of me whenever they got closer they started hollering about something and the deer took off


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I just had a Boone and Crockett yote give me the slip. That soon of a gun looked like he was 70#'s!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep the mouths on top are what is bad. Sounds like they are on top of the truck hunter now. And going up the road. They are not cute voices. More of the deep type I expect would be hollering out here


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

And I can still hear em. I had some movement around me until ten minutes ago.now its quiet except for voices.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Could be worse... a few years ago I had a woman and 3 dogs, and ole sea biscuit broadside at 30 steps.... on private land.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and John B, thabks alot my dang mouth is watering for a burger now...... how can I get a grill up the tree???

Loudmouths and horses just came back through. Hell the worst part is they had to walk right by my truck as I blocked the entrance to the road.... no motorvehicles sign up. I think I will make a sign to put in the bavk of the truck. " I am starving, I hope your horse has spots or its fair game"

Not really just sayin....


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have lived in Florida all of my 25 years. This is the first time ever hunting here. Kinda sets a bad tone. But it could be worse. Could be working.

Been in this tree on my 5sf of real estate since 5:30. But it has been mostly peaceful and enjoyable.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Jaster done eat all his pb&j lol


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Horses and hikers seems to be the theme of the day. Oh and additional hunters that came in at 4:00. Hope the gotta quota for here.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just had a herd of deer run by saying "ohhhh no fink and espo is in here hunting"...then they ran into the road and committed suicide!!! 

Ole lady just texted me....thankfully, I was zzzzzzzzzz and its now the golden hour or fer the deer its the DARK HOUR. Signing off until dark thirty!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just missed!!!! Gotta redeem myself....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Come on. Throw that flag on yourself


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bad Espo....don't do it again....









Sent from the treestand...


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

What did u miss n how far?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Doe... 38...chipshot... Rushed it.....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

F'in tree rats


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

espo16 said:


> Doe... 38...chipshot... Rushed it.....
> 
> Sent from the treestand...


Same rhing happend to me this am


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Had another doe walking towards me...some dude coming through the other way.she hauled ass...i was trying to tell him to stop....uuughhhh......

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

He was walking around this time of day?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh that's nothing me n my cousin are parked on the rd beside each other and some jackass parks right next to us and comes walkin in on my gf then walks back the other way and jacks up 100 yards from her


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great first day reports! Funny post of the day: Read Skullmount's, it appears his girlfriend and cousin are one in the same! Just kidding guy. Do not know you, but your post read funny. Happy hunting.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Well nothing for me boys back to work in the a.m. hope yall did better than me


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fishhead706 said:


> Great first day reports! Funny post of the day: Read Skullmount's, it appears his girlfriend and cousin are one in the same! Just kidding guy. Do not know you, but your post read funny. Happy hunting.


Lol no me and my gf in one truck and my two cousins in another.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Lol no me and my gf in one truck and my two cousins in another.


Uh huh..yeah....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

jaster said:


> Oh and John B, thabks alot my dang mouth is watering for a burger now...... how can I get a grill up the tree???
> 
> Loudmouths and horses just came back through. Hell the worst part is they had to walk right by my truck as I blocked the entrance to the road.... no motorvehicles sign up. I think I will make a sign to put in the bavk of the truck. " I am starving, I hope your horse has spots or its fair game"
> 
> Not really just sayin....


They WILL ticket you for blocking a road with the "No vehicular traffic" sign on it. I have proof!!!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

*...*

How much they hit you for? I always park in front and Espo and I blocked two in the same area all morning, may have got a feisty new officer on patrol.



archer-1 said:


> They WILL ticket you for blocking a road with the "No vehicular traffic" sign on it. I have proof!!!


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I was at full draw with a 6 pointer and I was waiting for him to give me a clear shot and the neighbor property blew up there truck. It's always fun in Holt


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

No morning hunt for me but a fun afternoon in Eglin. Lots of does being escorted by Speckled Bellies. No lone does or bucks to shoot. Back at it in the a.m

Time to get on the board!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fun day with y'all--and I missed a doe at 32.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good ta finally meet ya finally Grouper and Espo!!! Back at it tomorrow!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Likewise...I will be back at it Monday.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Same here Jason...Back at it tomorrow as well...EspoJr trying to get his first....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

Doe down in molino at 5:00.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

@Bobbyd









Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

BobbyD said:


> Doe down in molino at 5:00.


Awesome!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Final tally for us: white Nissan 4 door truck saw it twice. Red fox. 5000 birds, and 2 loud mouth women on horses. Did manage to avoid the 3 piles of horse Chit in the dark. As I suspected they walked right by my truck. Why can horses go on State land and Chit all ober it and I cant take my quad!!! Almost a mile we walked in to have all thqt traffuc. Wont be back to that spot!!!

Good luck tomorrow fellas. If anybody has to track one, kids and I will be glad to lend some eyes!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

We didn't do much today. I skipped the morning hunt. Dad and brother saw some does out of range and a bobcat. Then the evening hunt nobody saw anything. Right at dark had a pack of at least 10 Yotes start howling. Girlfriend's first time in the woods and she didn't like the thought if walking in the dark with the yotes lol. Either way I guess it was a success because she wants to go again. May try again tomorrow but have a huge test in sales management I need to dearly study for. Got to love college!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Saw 6 does, and two bucks last night none closer then 60yrds, coyote spooked the 6 point.. we smoked the yote.
Just 2 spotted fawns this morning. Will try again tonight same spot


----------

